# wet conversion for worm drive



## MSLiechty (Sep 13, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I use the wormdrive in the pouring rain:thumbsup: that's what the ground and plastic handle all about.



what about my Rockwell with it's metal handle? :whistling


ML


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

wrap it with duct tape


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

or electric tape for a real "pro" look


----------



## insane (May 27, 2009)

This Is my set up. Water goes to both front and back of blade and the amount of water is controlled by the shut off at the hose. I use a GFI and yes I have tripped it a couple of times.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Isn't the 1st thing you do is wire the guard open?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

******* water feed


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

12' of miter. Doing the other side Monday.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Done


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I do have a water feed somewhere in my shop that mounts to the saw plate. But right now it's just as easy to have my main man hold a hose.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I use the wormdrive in the pouring rain:thumbsup: that's what the ground and plastic handle all about.





I must be ancient,out of the four I have,12" 10" 8.25" and 7.25" only the 7.25" has a plastic handle:sad:

I do not want to use any in the rain or with home made water device.:no:s


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> Ok, something got lost in translation there. What you call a quick cut I call a demo saw.





fjn said:


> I must be ancient,out of the four I have,12" 10" 8.25" and 7.25" only the 7.25" has a plastic handle:sad:
> 
> I do not want to use any in the rain or with home made water device.:no:s


Shelf em and update:whistling


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Found this. Looks pretty cool!

http://www.woodmantools.com/products/products-in-action.asp


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

JBM said:


> Eventually all my skill wormies will give ya alittle tingle through the handle when your standing in a puddle, spraying water on the blade in the rain.


This is why I avoid Skil Worms with a passion. Lots of wet decks and getting my finger tip zapped.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

VinylHanger said:


> This is why I avoid Skil Worms with a passion. Lots of wet decks and getting my finger tip zapped.



Crazy not to use a GFI. OSHA required.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Shelf em and update:whistling


 




What store sells the 12" & 10" skill worm drives?:laughing:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

fjn said:


> What store sells the 12" & 10" skill worm drives?:laughing:


I would think any store that caters to the timber frame crowd.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> I would think any store that caters to the timber frame crowd.






You would think so,I may be wrong however,the only saw that I'm aware of is a remuddled (after market adaptation) called the Big Foot saw. In theory it sound wonderful,they took a skill #77 and switched out the base plate and guard to accommodate a 10" blade. The fact of the matter is the saw is severely under powered (same amp. motor) and you have to "baby" the saw during the cut or it bogs down. I know two guys that have them and are not happy.

If I remember correctly,my 12" skill is 20 amp and the 10" is 16.5 amp.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

You're probably right. Like I say, I don't use an electric saw. Only 50% of my jobs have power and it's often just temporary power so all the trades are sharing one or two 15 amp breakers.


----------

